# New Nikon DL Series



## BeenThere (Feb 23, 2016)

A pretty cool series of 3 compact cameras using a one inch BSI sensor (20.5 MP). Different zoom range on each camera.

http://www.theverge.com/2016/2/22/11095670/nikon-dl18-dl25-announced-specs-vs-sony-rx100

More details for the interesting 18-50 zoom (equivalent) body version.

http://www.imaging-resource.com/PRODS/nikon-dl18-50/nikon-dl18-50TECH.HTM


----------

